# crappie



## eagle #75 (Jun 10, 2012)

best kind of artificial for crappie this time of year ?


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

1/32 black and chartreuse jig,fish 6 to 8ft if nothing ,go 16 to 20ft with a spider rig.fish slow watch your fish finder keep coming up until you find where they are hanging out!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Litewire Chartreuse Jig with Bubble Gum 2" grub! DEADLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

pink only catches small female crappie need some black in there for those ole biggums


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

who want to go test out some tactics i have a lake by my house that i have caught 3 crappie one 16 1/2 inches and two 18 inches all over 2 pounds but i have never been and caught over 5 crappie i am wanting to figure out how to put a mess in the boat? skiff hit me up.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

This time of year, try night fishing. Put some bright lights out and fish in or around the light. Live minnows are best for this, in my opinion.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Pink always produces the big girls for me. :thumbup:


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Daggone Skiff, now that is a way to prove your point lol


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

even got pink on your t shirt hahahahahahahaha guess i will have to send my pics to my daughters i phone and post some real crappie,you will throw those pitiful fish back next time when you see whats possible with ONE pole and 4lb test line.


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

well i guess 10 of them are WHOPPERS even for trolling talquin down the boy scouts camp.good job pinky


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Only point I was trying to prove is that pink almost always out performs most colors for crappie no matter what body of water you're on. I mean almost all crappie grubs and cranks most popular colors are pink. Not saying other colors don't work because lord knows I've caught my fair share on white, blue, and black grubs. But I will say this, if I had one color to crappie fish with the rest of my life it would hands down be PINK. 

But if you know how to locate crappie and adjust to their feeding level then you can catch them on about any color I guess if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

What type of reels and line are yall running I have been using 6 or 8 pound test mono on my zebco 33's


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> What type of reels and line are yall running I have been using 6 or 8 pound test mono on my zebco 33's


Shimano IX2000R with quickfire. Nice rear drag and are only $10. 6lb mono and we have a combination of rods. Some B'n'M, ugly sticks, and a few Quantum Torsions. We have different lengths 6'6"-8 or 10ft. But we are set up for trolling not minner fishing (spider rigging).


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Well hit me up and we will try some of that trolling


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fowlweather_13 said:


> Well hit me up and we will try some of that trolling


I'm game :thumbup:


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

skiff89_jr said:


> Litewire Chartreuse Jig with Bubble Gum 2" grub! DEADLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


where do you buy those at???


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> where do you buy those at???


A buddy from Lake Talquin makes them and I buy them at Lake Talquin Lodge. Good stuff and they will save you but when fishing stumpy areas. You will lose some even fishing 6lb test but not near as many. Here's his website http://litewirehooks.com/


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Where do you get the grubs?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

TheLongshanks88 said:


> Where do you get the grubs?


I usually get them from Lake Talquin Lodge as well but here's a website to order. http://www.southernpro.com/HG.cfm


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks man


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Where are the Crappie in Blackwater?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> Where are the Crappie in Blackwater?


 I may get corrected but I've lived in Milton area a long time and never heard of any crappie outta bwater Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

We moved to Milton in '05. Originally from Columbus, GA where Crappie were very plentiful any wherr along the Chattahoochie River and its tributaries. I fished for Crappie using minnows and jigs for my first couple of years without success. Game Warden suggested hi-way 90 bridge by the old Rehhie's - zero. However, a bass tourney was held at Carpenter's Park. I spoke to one of the anglers who happened to have a Crappie in his live well - he caught it at the junction of the two waterways leading into Marquis Basen. Another fisherman showed me a Crappie but was actually a Warmouth Bream - -Goggle Eye around here, although they look sorta similiar on their sides.


----------

